# معايير تصميم المستشفيات



## المعمار العكبوت (11 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا ملف يحوي الاسس والمعايير التصميمية للمستشفيات ارجو ان يكون بالمستوى المطلوب و ان تنالوا منه الفائدة المنشودة 
وشكرا.......
التوقيع 
المعمار العكبوت


----------



## bradoine (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## jatli33 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcie bien


----------



## سامر كمال (12 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع المفيد دة 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه .......


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يا سلام ...................
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر على البحث


----------



## mo-ma (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رومية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاء الله الف خير 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه


----------



## م.نهيل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة....


----------



## كريم العاني (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل ........
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osama anter (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## city (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير واللهم اغفر لك ولوالديك (اللهم آمين)


----------



## hudaaa (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد ربنا يباركلك


----------



## seeeda73 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ينصر دينك دي المواضيع التي نتمناها منكم وخاصه للمبتدئين مثلنا وشكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جهاد سليمان (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (8 يناير 2010)

متاز كتير جاري الاطلاع على هذه الاسس والمعاير 

حياك الله


----------



## ابوالجعلى (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكثر من امثالك ومثلك فخر لنا


----------



## hermione (11 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amirElamin (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونتمنى ارفقا خرط ونمازج لبعض المستشفيات العالميه 
لزيادة المعرفه


----------



## first-arch (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## first-arch (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qazz1977 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## 3ssam (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ع الموضوع


----------



## hywael (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم على المجهود الطيب


----------



## hywael (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng:nour (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك
جزيت خيرا


----------



## Ali Al-Rawi (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## katkota_mablola (21 فبراير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (11 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك اخي


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng/noura (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Fituh Al Zubaidi (7 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks alot for the information


----------



## arch.jehad (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أنا كنت محتاج الملف ضروري , شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## farouk zaher (18 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

